# Ascap Screen Award



## Ah_dziz (Apr 17, 2021)

Hi,

I don't generally pay close attention to all the stuff ASCAP is constantly emailing me about and such, but I realized the other day that I have won a "screen award" for a show I scored. (I'm not supposed to mention it by name for another month while they setup the "awards show stuff")

I'm of course honored and all that, but I'm curious if this is a big deal of any kind. I'll definitely be putting it on my resume and stuff, but I honest to God don't know what it actually means to have won this. Anybody familiar with the award and what it actually is.

I don't wanna be throwing around an award that doesn't mean much like it's a big deal is my worry. 

Sooo anyone know much about this thing?

Any insights are welcome.

Peace,
JJ


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 17, 2021)

"_“_If I had known it would take me years of little failures… I could have easily stopped at any of those points, but I kept going. The main thing I would say I wish I knew early -- do what you can to find your own voice.”" - Chris Sullivan, _This Is Us_

You are in good company I think.  Here are about a dozen other winners from last year. ▼









Virtual ASCAP Screen Music Awards Recap


This year, the ASCAP Screen Music Awards took to the screen itself to honor 2020’s winning music creators. The ASCAP composers who brought everyone’s favorite onscreen entertainment to life in the …




www.musicconnection.com





Congratulations!

Andre


----------



## chillbot (Apr 17, 2021)

Ah_dziz said:


> Any insights are welcome.


Oh boy, I have very strong feelings/insights about this... that I shouldn't and won't go into here.

First, congrats! It is a big deal, and absolutely put it on your resume or website if you wish.

As far as "throwing around an award that doesn't mean much like it's a big deal" that's probably true to an extent... it's an industry award and doesn't mean much outside our industry. But hell, an award is an award so flaunt it all you want.

One thing to consider when posting on your resume/website, and a personal pet peeve of mine: these awards are given, not won. I would say "I received an award" or "xxx was given an award". To say you "won" this award is not really accurate... what it means is that a show that you worked on did well. This is different from the ASCAP "composer's choice" awards which they've added in the past few years, which is an award that is won/lost.


----------

